# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Bunlar kim, bilmek lazım!

## bozok

*Temel İskit de Bilgi üniversitesinde*


*ABD ve Soros beslemesi* _TESEV başkanı Can Paker'in kız kardeşleri Mehmet Barlas'ın eşi Canan Barlas ve Milli Eğitim Bakanı Nimet üubukcu'dur._
_ünemli bir akrabalık ilişkisi değil mi? üok ilginç bir ilişkiler ağı._


_Bilginize._


*Soru*:* Kemal Derviş, DSP lideri Ecevit tarafından Türkiye'ye ilk davet edildiğinde kimin evinde kalmıştı ? En yakın ilişki içinde olduğu kişi
kimdi?*
*Yanıt* : *Asaf Savaş Akat !..*


*Soru*:*Başka ?*
*Yanıt* :*Hurşit Güneş;...*


*Soru* :*Asaf Savaş Akat, hangi üniversitenin eski rektörlerindendir? Halen hangi üniversitenin Mütevelli Heyeti üyesidir? Ve şu anda da orada öğretim üyesidir ?*
*Yanıt* : *BILGI üNIVERSITESI. ..*


*Soru* : *Asaf Savaş Akat hangi gazetede yazmaktadır?*
*Yanıt* : *VATAN gazetesi..*


*Soru* : *Vatan gazetesinin sahibi kimdir ?*
*Yanıt* : *Zafer Mutlu...*


*Soru* : *Zafer Mutlu hangi üniversitenin Mütevelli Heyeti üyesidir ?*
*Yanıt* : *BILGI üNIVERSITESI. ..*


*Soru* : *Mustafa Sarıgül hangi üniversitenin Mütevelli Heyeti üyesidir ?*
*Yanıt* : *BILGI üNIVERSITESI*.. ..*


*Soru* : *Bilgi üniversitesi Mütevelli Heyeti Başkanı Oğuz üzerdem, başka hangi "sivil" toplum örgütünün (!) yönetiminde görevlidir ?*
*Yanıt* : *AüIK TOPLUM ENSTITüSü...*


*Soru* : *Açık Toplum Enstitüsü'nün arkasında kim vardır ?*
*Yanıt* : *George SOROS*


*Soru* : *Soros Türkiye'ye geldiğinde hangi üniversitede konferans vermişti ?*
*Yanıt* : *BILGI üNIVERSITESI*


*Soru :* *Soros'un desteklediği ve bağlantılı olduğu ünivesite hangi üniversitedir?*
*Yanıt :* *BILGI üNIVERSITESI*


*Soru :* *George Soros ve Açık toplum üniversitesi Türkiye'de nereye maddi destek sağlar?*
*Yanıt :* *Bilgi Universitesi, Sabancı üniversitesi, TESEV.*


*Soru :* *George Soros ve Açık Toplum Universitesi başka nereye yardım sağlar?*
*Yanıt :* *Kadın Derneklerine (Uçan Süpürge, Kadın Girişimciler Derneği, Kadın Yurttaş; gibi), sözde Demokrasi derneklerine.*


*Soru :* *TESEV (Türkiye ve Ekonomik ve Sosyal Etudler Vakfı yurtdışında başka hangi kurumlarla ilişki içindedir?*
*Yanıt :* *CFR (Council on Foreign Relations), Bilderberg ve Trilateral Komisyon.*


*Soru :* *Nerden biliyorsunuz CFR ilişkisini?*
*Yanıt :* *üünkü CFR Uyeleri 2003 Temmuz ayında TESEV'e gelip, MGK'nin TSK etkisinden arındırılması ve MGK ile TSK'nın zayıflatılması için TESEV'de toplantı yapmışlardır.*


*Soru :* *Kimlerle?*
*Yanıt :* *TESEV başkanı Can Peker (AKP'li Bakan Nimet üubukcu'nun abisidir), Cengiz üandar ve diğer Amerikancı başka vakıf üyeleriyle.*


*Soru :* *Sonra ne olmuştur?*
*Yanıt :* *MGK etkisizleştirilmiş; ve TSK'ya karşı bir psikolojik savaş zinciri başlamıştır.*


*Soru :* *Siz paranoyak mısınız?*
*Yanıt :* *Hayır, gazeteleri ve çıkan kitapları takip ediyorum.*


*Soru :* *Bilderberg ve CFR nereye bağlıdır?*
*Yanıt :* *Amerikan National Security Council'a, ya da ABD Derin Devletine. Tüm CIA ve istihbarat örgütleri yöneticileri CFR üyesidir.*



*Soru :* *Yok canım, abarttınız!*
*Yanıt :* *Sadece soruları yanıtlıyorum.*


*Soru* : *Peki Soros'la bağlantılı başka vakıflar var mıdır?*
*Yanıt* : *Neden olmasın. Democracy Project isimli Sivil Demokrasi Projesinin finansörü NATIONAL ENDOWMENT FOR DEMOCRACY (NED), ki demokrasilerin içindeki bir truva atıdır, bu ilişkileri ve projeleri finansal olarak desteklemektedir.*


*Soru* : *Aklım karıştı, şu TESEV'in İNSAN HAKLARI raporunu ve Liberal Düşünce Topluluğunun yaptığı TSK aleyhindeki anketi de NED finanse etmemiş miydi?*
*Yanıt*: *Evet. Tam üstüne bastınız. TSK aleyhindeki her hareketin finansörü NED'dir, kendi demokrasilerine göre TSK işlerini bozuyor ya! Liberal Düşünce Topluluğu ve TESEV tamamen Amerikan Vakıfları gibi çalışmaktadır ve SOROS VAKFI VE AüIK TOPLUM ENSTITüSü VAKFI ile ilişkilidir.*


*Soru* : *Sorosun AüIK TOPLUM ENSTİTüSü, TüSIAD, TüSEV, AüEV, Uluslarası Basın Derneği vb. Sivil ürümcek Kuruluşları da desteklemiyor mu?*
*Yanıt* : *Evet. Bu kadar da değil.. Tablo çok daha büyük. Türkiye içinde NED'in ve SOROS'un artık devlet içinde devlet olduğunu söyleyebiliriz.*


*Soru :* *Yani *Mustafa Sarigül* Amerikan Vakıfları ve istihbarat yapılanmaları tarafından mı destekleniyor?*
*Yanıt :* *Bravo, BILGI üniversitesi de bu eylemler için merkez üniversite.*


*Soru* : *Mustafa Sarıgül,* şişli Belediye Başkanı seçildikten sonra eski şişli Belediye Başkanı (ve tabii yine Bilgi üniversitesi Mütevelli Heyeti üyesi !) kanun kaçağı Gülay (Atığ) Aslıtürk zamanında yapılan Bilgi üniversitesi ile ilgili usulsüzlüklerin üzerine gitmiş midir ?*
*Yanıt* : *??? Gitmiştir canım, niye gitmesin !..*

*Soru :* *Hurşit Güneş'in öncülerinden olduğu Yeniden CHP Hareketi Kemal Derviş'i ve Mustafa Sarıgül'ü destekliyor mu ?*
*Yanıt :* *Buna şüphe var mı ?*

*Soru :* *Yeniden CHP Hareketi'nin çıkardığı derginin adı nedir ?*
*Yanıt :* *AüILIM... *

*Soru :* *Taner Berksoy, Serhat Güvenç, Erol Katırcıoğlu, Ayhan Kaya, şule Kut, Pınar Uyan, Boğaç Erozan gibi AüILIM dergisi yazı kurulu üyeleri hangi üniversitede öğretim üyesidirler?*
*Yanıt :* *BILGI üNIVERSITESI. ..*


*Soru :* *BILGI üNIVERSITESI aslında bir Amerikan üniversitesi mi acaba? *
*Yanıt :* GüNAYDIN!*





**Dr. Ahmet N. İMRE**

----------

